# Early morning 4 am pick me ups?



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2013)

Im gonna have to start lifting at like 4 am in order to get my lifts in....

What can people recommend in order to take that doesnt cause issues like a racing heart or stuff like that?

I need something that will make me alert within minutes (say 15) so i can pop outa bed and lift that early!!

Anyone? 
Thanks
J20


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 24, 2013)

dedication and  motivation....  will  get  your ass up  every  morning  and  doing  it.

 on  your  other topic.   black coffee.  keep  your  stomach  light.   somedays  make  your  own  protein  shakes before  working  out.   consumed  quick.   also  vitamin b  early will  give  you a boost.   avoid pre  workout drinks  with high  doses of  stimulants.  

supps?  universal.   animal paks  gave  me   motivation  every  day  for a  while  before  gear.

 and  bring  your  best  work out  tracks to  get  you  in  gear


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 24, 2013)

There is nothing other than pre workout stimulants
Unless you have the motivation Spartacus is talking of
And sounds like you don't. Preworkout
Drinks will wake you up. You just have to experiment 
And find the right dosage that won't give you
That racie feeling. 
I use 1MR. I have water on my night stand. 
Set the alarm 30 min early. Get up drink the
1MR.go right back to sleep. 30 min later, Bam!!
You're wide awake. No dragging your ass around. 
Works well for me. I feel great and I have a great workout.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 24, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I use 1MR.



tons of pre work out sups in the market.  that one being one of the most costly.  dose wise....to those who are sensitive to stimulants there is "stim" free sups.  
article on "arginine"  causing veins to constrict not allowing blood to flow freely causing elevated blood pressure, making it seem like the user is full of energy  in reality the heart is being fooled.

regardless.  I set my coffee maker the night before it has my pre work out ready for when I wake up.  that was when I worked out early.

btw....I hope spongy chimes in on this supp topic.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 24, 2013)

being a post whore....sorry.

and as jax said.  finding the correct dose for you.  may be underdose or over normal dose depending on tolerance.  a good tip is to also take weeks off a stim.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 24, 2013)

If you really need something I would start with Helios Nutritions pre workout drink. Stimulant free and I hear its great. !SHRUGS!


----------



## grind4it (Apr 24, 2013)

.....coffee.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in this boat, Mate. What's been said is correct. Only dedication will see you through. No amount of caffeine is going to drag your ass out of bed at Ohh-Dark-Hundred if you're not already committed to doing so. 

In time it gets easier. I've been training before work around the same time slot you mentioned for years. Your body will adapt. Stay the course.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Apr 24, 2013)

I get up at 3:00 and workout from 3:30-4:45. As soon as I wake and head to the kitchen, I mix a cup of 1MR with water. Always helps me get going at that ungodly hour!!


----------



## Jada (Apr 24, 2013)

As stated by the bros above a good pre workout or coffee will get u up and going but overall making sure u get Ur full rest the night before if not Ur workout will suffer.


----------



## whitelml (Apr 24, 2013)

Crystal meth


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 24, 2013)

a good hit of crack does it for me.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 24, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> a good hit of crack does it for me.


Is that POB's crack or someone elses?????


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha fuck guys u kill me! No crack of any kind! Or anything else,

What do ull think of a quick jab of TNE? To get going daily?? 

How much of it would be beneficial? Say 10-25 mlg?


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 24, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> Is that POB's crack or someone elses?????



sometimes i have to rip it from a bong to get a good hit if im extra tired.  

we dont talk about sources here bud.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 24, 2013)

honest, id drink a pre WO within a hr of when you wake up.....

if you get up in the middle of the night or close to when you wake up drinking the Pre WO would be great.  also drinking 10-14oz of liquid will have to make you pee which will wake you up naturally.  

id try that.  and maybe a carwash shower (in and out in 2 min) just to further help wake you up.


----------



## gfunky (Apr 24, 2013)

I like protein right at wake up then 15 minutes later hit some pre workout been using NO explode.  When I am dropping weight might also stick a thermagenic in as well which gives caffeine.  By the time I start working out I am ready to go.  I give around 30 minutes from wake up to starting my stretching.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> There is nothing other than pre workout stimulants
> Unless you have the motivation Spartacus is talking of
> And sounds like you don't. Preworkout
> Drinks will wake you up. You just have to experiment
> ...



its not lack of motivation, its lack of having to wake this early for the last 15 years!! i have not had to get out of bed this early for that long... 

1mr might be something i look into thanks


----------



## Cashout (Apr 24, 2013)

Take two spoons and crush a 200mg caffeine tab and mix it into 4oz hot tap water.
90 day supply $3.48 at Wal-Mart.

Save your money and thank me afterwards.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> If you really need something I would start with Helios Nutritions pre workout drink. Stimulant free and I hear its great. !SHRUGS!



i think it has dmaa in it, and its illegal for dod/military to use that stuff now... i said i think it has dmaa in it...


----------



## j2048b (Apr 24, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Take two spoons and crush a 200mg caffeine tab and mix it into 4oz hot tap water.
> 90 day supply $3.48 at Wal-Mart.
> 
> Save your money and thank me afterwards.




ur correct! cheapest way


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 24, 2013)

I just switched to morning workouts.  Im a night owl so the switch was hard .  I drink a cup of coffee, 4 ibuprofen, vits,  either some  pineapple or a banana.  I take plenty of water to the gym.  I don't feel as strong in the morning as I do right after work but it will probably just take time to get use to the routine.  I do feel a little better about the day when I do an AM workout.


----------



## PFM (Apr 24, 2013)

4am I am either jacking off on Mrs. PFM's ass or hitting it.


----------



## mattyice (Apr 27, 2013)

PFM said:


> 4am I am either jacking off on Mrs. PFM's ass or hitting it.



You named your ass mrs. Pfm??? Weird.

Op..tried 5hour energy type boost?


----------



## TheExperiment (Jul 14, 2013)

ammonia sticks


----------



## goodfella (Jul 14, 2013)

sparticus said:


> *dedication and  motivation*....  will  get  your ass up  every  morning  and  doing  it.



^^That and only that!


----------



## Yaya (Jul 14, 2013)

I cant say it.. 4 a.m.there is only one kind of pick me up


----------



## creekrat (Jul 15, 2013)

I do my pre workout and turn on the jams as soon as i get up.  No matter how many things you take you still must have the motivation and dedication.  On my days off, the wife and i hit the gym at 0530.  Just get in there, hit it hard and get out. Once you get moving, don't stop.  My workouts typically last no longer than 1 hour.  If it is any more than that i am resting or bullshitting too much


----------



## PFM (Jul 15, 2013)

Training to lift, training to eat, training to sleep, training, training, training. Training your body to get up and perform productive sessions of growth inducing trauma is in fact another form of training.

Get up, handle your gym business. In a few weeks you'll be adjusted. If you rely on any stims you will never adjust and simply be dependent on another chem/compound your body has to process and eliminate.

Grab your balls.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 15, 2013)

The only thing that can wake me up that early is a blowjob, shower, and black coffee.


----------

